

Structure and randomness in the prime numbers - wallflower
http://terrytao.wordpress.com/2009/09/14/structure-and-randomness-in-the-prime-numbers-imo-festschrift-submission/

======
Tichy
Cool, I hadn't heard about the AKS primality test before:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AKS_primality_test>

------
ryne
On a side note, if you don't know who Terrence Tao is you should read his bio.
It's pretty interesting: child prodigy, math olympiad, Fields Medal etc.

------
juvenn
damn, can't get it here china.

~~~
boredguy8
Proxy? If you can't find one that's unblocked, e-mail my username at gmail

~~~
wizard_2
I've been told they've recently released new filtering tech for the great
firewall that blocks all proxy's and published tor nodes.

Tor isn't playing it up, but they're starting to develop a subset of nodes
that aren't published and wont be immediately blocked. Because they're
obscuring their efforts I can't find a link for you. A shell account and an
ssh socks proxy will still work as far as I know.

------
zeynel1
On the last slide he writes that "We believe that the primes do not observe
any significant pattern beyond the obvious ones (e.g. mostly being odd)..."

But is there an even prime other than 2? I guess not, otherwise it will be
divisible by 2.

~~~
tamas
That's why he wrote "mostly being odd" and that's why he called it obvious.

~~~
zeynel1
Yes, I know it's a nitpick but if there is only 1 exception, it is not mostly.
If he says mostly, there is a suggestion that there may be other even primes.

~~~
mquander
If you know it's a nitpick, stop picking at nits.

